

Eliminate ego, don't focus on k, and understand engaged users - sandimac
http://quibb.com/links/eliminate-ego-don-t-focus-on-k-and-understand-engaged-users-growth-according-to-chamath

======
cammil
At a glance, I consider this advice highly insightful. In my opinion, ego is
one of the worst distractions from any pursuit.

~~~
j_baker
Ego is also one of the greatest motivators for any pursuit.

~~~
charleshaanel
No one cares about your lawnmower (or in this case software). They only care
about their grass...

